# Kielder and Northumberland Coast



## dnjmj (May 22, 2014)

Looking to start our wildcamping career anytime soon
Now we have a decent solar panel no need to plug in.
And, what we'd give for good dark sky locations to take in the Milky Way.
Looking for somewhere in June to enjoy Kielder Forest, before going on for a spell on the Heritage Coast.


----------



## Oasis (May 22, 2014)

Hi D&J.

Nice to see you here! Have you paid for the full list or overnight spots?


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:goodluck::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome.

If you`re going to Kielder in June don`t forget the Midge Repellent.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 22, 2014)

Not a lot of dark skies in Northumberland in June - far from "white nights" but it's not really very dark outside of roughly 23:00 -02:00

Check with these wonderful people  http://kielderobservatory.org/


----------



## dnjmj (May 22, 2014)

*Subscription*



Oasis said:


> Hi D&J.
> 
> Nice to see you here! Have you paid for the full list or overnight spots?


Thanks Oasis.
Actually paid £19.87, asked for the membership pack, but now wondering whether we've paid for more than what was needed to start taking advantage of overnight locations. Oh, and the £19.87 looks like an annual subscription.
Penny wise or pound foolish?:goodnight:


----------



## GinaRon (May 22, 2014)

Definitely penny wise best £20.00 you will spend.  Hello and welcome happy and safe travelling, the other way to save on using electrics if you haven't already done so is to replace all your bulbs with LED bulbs, I am not normally practical but my OH has done this and it does make a difference.  Happy and safe travelling


----------



## Tommybago (May 22, 2014)

I can't say anything for keilder but we stayed a few nights around the Northumberland Coast last year. The weather helped but had a fantastic time. A night in Alnmouth, great place, on riverside road, if you look on google map, find riverside road and follow the road past the boats and the start of the park, on the sand side there is a blue car on the photo parked up. We parked there and watched the stars, it was about 1am x 
We had breakfast al fresco , it was lovely, you might get a vist from the local cat x who is very friendly. Another night was at bamburgh , on the golf corse road, but it does get busy with us camper folks, you try and pick a spot. We walked on the beach again about 1am with our folding chairs and a bottle of wine, it was breathtaking watching the stars, and it brought back some sad/ happy memories for me. We had a meal in bamburgh and a lot of drink so we contributed to the local economy as well.


----------



## Canalsman (May 23, 2014)

dnjmj said:


> Thanks Oasis.
> Actually paid £19.87, asked for the membership pack, but now wondering whether we've paid for more than what was needed to start taking advantage of overnight locations. Oh, and the £19.87 looks like an annual subscription.
> Penny wise or pound foolish?:goodnight:



Welcome 

There is only one fee - annual membership. This has a number of benefits - discounts, membership pack etc - and the POI downloads.


----------



## Goaskalys (May 23, 2014)

Hi there, I've got an 80watt panel on my van which charges to 110amp/hr battery and it's worked great for all my lighting, laptop, phone charge, shaves, etc. Your man is right about changing to LEDs if you haven't already. 
Hope you get to see the milky way.


----------



## yorkieowl (May 23, 2014)

We will be up Northumberland around 16th June onwards, hope to get to Drurridge bay,  if you see give us a wave, or pop in for a cuppa.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dnjmj (May 25, 2014)

*Midgeys*



Wooie1958 said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> If you`re going to Kielder in June don`t forget the Midge Repellent.



We'd be up there in Scotland at anytime in the year but for the midges.  We got into the habit of going there no later than Whit, hopefull the same is not true of Kielder. We'll find out about 3 weeks time, but will take yr advice, thanks


----------



## dnjmj (May 25, 2014)

*Starstuck*



ScamperVan said:


> Not a lot of dark skies in Northumberland in June - far from "white nights" but it's not really very dark outside of roughly 23:00 -02:00
> 
> Check with these wonderful people  Kielder Observatory



We've thomas cooked an aurora night at Kielder when we go next month thanks.  Who knows, if no aurora, may see noctilucence, if none of that may try a bit of solar, if none of that, ther's always stellarium.


----------



## dnjmj (May 25, 2014)

*Fun*



loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> :goodluck::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:



I'm sure wildcamping beats having your teeth out, just got to get the first time behind us!.


----------



## dnjmj (May 25, 2014)

*Well spent*



GinaRon said:


> Definitely penny wise best £20.00 you will spend.  Hello and welcome happy and safe travelling, the other way to save on using electrics if you haven't already done so is to replace all your bulbs with LED bulbs, I am not normally practical but my OH has done this and it does make a difference.  Happy and safe travelling



It's common sense really, we'll be 'quids in'. I had the mistaken impression that it might cost a tenner, but cant begrudge the sub given how much other orgs charge.


----------



## dnjmj (Jun 6, 2014)

*Robson Green's neck of the woods*



Tommybago said:


> I can't say anything for keilder but we stayed a few nights around the Northumberland Coast last year. The weather helped but had a fantastic time. A night in Alnmouth, great place, on riverside road, if you look on google map, find riverside road and follow the road past the boats and the start of the park, on the sand side there is a blue car on the photo parked up. We parked there and watched the stars, it was about 1am x
> We had breakfast al fresco , it was lovely, you might get a vist from the local cat x who is very friendly. Another night was at bamburgh , on the golf corse road, but it does get busy with us camper folks, you try and pick a spot. We walked on the beach again about 1am with our folding chairs and a bottle of wine, it was breathtaking watching the stars, and it brought back some sad/ happy memories for me. We had a meal in bamburgh and a lot of drink so we contributed to the local economy as well.



Thanks for all that Tommybago, really whetted our appetite.  We're committed to a night at the observatory in Kielder, and expect to learn about midges the hard way on our first ever wild camp. (People recommend an Avon cream, but we don't have a lady calling).  
Bit ashamed to admit to booking and paying for sites when we move over to the coast via a stopover nr Rothbury.  But can't wait to try your idea of a starlit stroll on the beach. As to Robson Green, did you see those episodes at Bamburgh, and him fancying kippers from Craster?  That'll do nicely thank you!


----------



## dnjmj (Jun 6, 2014)

*LEDs*



Goaskalys said:


> Hi there, I've got an 80watt panel on my van which charges to 110amp/hr battery and it's worked great for all my lighting, laptop, phone charge, shaves, etc. Your man is right about changing to LEDs if you haven't already.
> Hope you get to see the milky way.



Spot on Goaskalys,
Did a before and after monitor of current being drawn down when we changed 8 of our lights to Led. Before -8amp, after -1.9 amps!  Leaves more juice for Tv, or DVD if reception poor in the boondocks.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 7, 2014)

Northumberland, best county in England for us wild campers just love it.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi I live up in Northumberland & love Kielder ! But the only problem your gonna encounter is the dreaded midge ! They are a nightmare in the summer. Have a great visit. Tom


----------

